

Migrate from Heroku to Rackspace? - kefflogo

I am user of Heroku with Amazon RDS plugin for the past 7-8 months and my conclusion is there is nothing to appreciate about Heroku except their architecture. Here is why I think:<p><pre><code>   1. Even though it is sold for $200 million+ they were still NOT using the Amazon multiple zones feature of Amazon. Below is the link how SmugMug survived amazon crash by using Amazon's multiple zones feature. http://don.blogs.smugmug.com/2011/04/24/how-smugmug-survived-the-amazonpocalypse/
   2. No phone contact support in the event of issues (not application but Heroku's), lot to learn from Rackspace
   3. The application I am hosting, people will starve if it goes down for few hours on Friday forget about 60 hours downtime.
   4. I see intermittent deployment and connectivity issues. Please visit this link for a confirmation: http://status.heroku.com/
</code></pre>
I know developers love it because they throw a cheap web process called 'dyno' for free.<p>What do you think?
======
umjames
My concerns are that Heroku's prices are rather high. I understand paying for
what you use, but you get charged for as long as something is on, even if it's
not in use. Add to this that there's no built-in shutting down of inactive
dynos or workers, and you can't help but feel like you're getting fleeced.

I haven't looked at Rackspace too much. Is deployment as simple as a git push,
like Heroku? How's their pricing compared to Heroku? Is rolling your own
scalable Rails architecture using AWS directly too complicated?

------
kefflogo
We need to build the Rails architecture if you go with Rackspace which you may
NOT want to do in the beginning. Still investigating but wanted to hear if
anybody already using rackspace cloud and their experience.

